# Essex Anxiety Disorders Friendship Support And Social Group



## Fairymouse (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all,

My name is Donna and i have Social Anxiety & Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.

I have started a Group for people with anxiety disorders.
Anyone can join the group as long as you have an anxiety disorder or believe that you are suffering from one.

http://groupspaces.com/Essex-Anxiety-Disorders-Friend/

You don't have to live in Essex to join or come along to our group.

The purpose of the group is to gain support from one another, being around others who suffer from and understand Anxiety.

Make & build friendships, connect with others, meet new people, we help and support each other, listening to others & being listened to by people who understand, fun & laughter.

Building confidence improving our social lives and everyday interactions with others.

Meeting weekly at a venue in Ilford Essex usually from 7 pm onwards for coffee & informal chat/social get together.

The people that come to our group all suffer from an Anxiety Disorder ranging from Generalized Anxiety, Depression, Social Anxiety, Obsessive Compulsive Disorder or Bipolar to name a few.

Look forward to meeting you

Donna


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

ar:afr

Ah, it's from anxiety care. Can I just say I really found your website helpful.

Anyone on here thinking of going?


----------

